# What passes for punk these days?



## AxlePerri (Apr 23, 2009)

I have not been near punk scene in years. Any fans here? What is good?

The last I remember listening to was NOFX, Good Riddance, Anti-flag. Is there anything new along these lines? Worth listen?


----------



## Shindo (Apr 23, 2009)

i was just realizing that i havent seen hardcore punks in a couple years, i miss them


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Apr 23, 2009)

I like Star-Fucking Hipsters but how serious are you when it comes to punk, do you like skate punk or more serious stuff like Crass?


----------



## Shindo (Apr 23, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> I like Star-Fucking Hipsters but how serious are you when it comes to punk, do you like skate punk or more serious stuff like Crass?









what does the star-fucking mean


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Apr 23, 2009)

A starfucker is someone who, uh.... "gets turned on physically by fame and prominence."


----------



## Shindo (Apr 23, 2009)

oh, ive been called a hipster, but i dont think i am, i just listen to hipster music


----------



## AxlePerri (Apr 23, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> I like Star-Fucking Hipsters but how serious are you when it comes to punk, do you like skate punk or more serious stuff like Crass?



Heheheh crass... I do not stick to the serious anarchist crowd, nor the very old (Ramones, etc.). But, they whip together some wicked tunes from time to time, hence early Anti-Flag. Really only listen for the music itself, usually this comes down to yes lighter skate punk or 90's punk, with ska influence.

These songs summarize my punk interests:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mpkc7i3Dylk
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w0yKN047dzU
(NOFX)

I will look up these Star-Fucking Hipsters, sounds interesting


----------



## Takun (Apr 23, 2009)

UP THE PUNX.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f1p67fyvyBc
â™¥â™¥


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Apr 23, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f1p67fyvyBc
> â™¥â™¥



That's kinda more pop than punk but whatever.



Try Pennywise and The Descendents, they're pretty fun.


EDIT: Bad Religion


----------



## Takun (Apr 23, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> That's kinda more pop than punk but whatever.
> 
> 
> 
> Try Pennywise and The Descendents, they're pretty fun.



Meh, it's kinda like Defiance, Ohio and shit.   Just more upbeat.  :3

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gu27Pho2wYQ


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Apr 23, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> Meh, it's kinda like Defiance, Ohio and shit.   Just more upbeat.  :3



All punk is "upbeat" unless it's like, crust or something.


While on the subject of folk-punk why not try the The World/Inferno Friendship Society?


The Aquabats are stupid fun and ska-y. Might want to give them a try too.


----------



## TakeWalker (Apr 23, 2009)

Every band that was pop punk in the late 90's is now either emo or art rock.

Actual punk bands are still around, I think, but they're laying severely low. Punk is out of style, it seems.


----------



## Takun (Apr 23, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> All punk is "upbeat" unless it's like, crust or something.
> 
> 
> While on the subject of folk-punk why not try the The World/Inferno Friendship Society?
> ...



Already listened to the Aquabats.  Travis Barker drummed for them for awhile.  O:


----------



## Shindo (Apr 23, 2009)

close enough to punk

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6cZ1OTcGyQA


----------



## serious-stripes (Apr 26, 2009)

Punk is def still around (you mentioned Anti-Flag and they still have new albums coming out) checkout H20 or the latest MxPx stuff

most stuff is definitely pop-punk now a days though


----------



## greg-the-fox (Apr 26, 2009)

Punk is pretty much dead


----------



## Get-dancing (Apr 26, 2009)

Rise Against, Bring Me The Horizion. Bring Me The Horizion are a bit of a mix-canvas, half emo, half death metal.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Apr 26, 2009)

Get-dancing said:


> Bring Me The Horizion. Bring Me The Horizion are a bit of a mix-canvas, half emo, half death metal.



Are you kidding me, man? Is this a joke? BMTH are not punk by any stretch of the imagination. They're deathcore all the way. Not that there's anything wrong with that.


----------



## Robo-Furher (Apr 26, 2009)

+44 are punk as fuck.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Apr 26, 2009)

Robo-Furher said:


> +44 are punk as fuck.



You are a very odd person.


----------



## Get-dancing (Apr 26, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> Are you kidding me, man? Is this a joke? BMTH are not punk by any stretch of the imagination. They're deathcore all the way. Not that there's anything wrong with that.



Deathcore = *Death* metal + hard*core* punk.

Just like to clear that up, also whilst we're at it, Emo = *Emo*tive post-hardcore punk. (In original sense of the genre anyway.)


----------



## Defender (Apr 26, 2009)

Lagwagon is still around and they are belligerent as hell sometimes.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Apr 26, 2009)

Get-dancing said:


> Deathcore = *Death* metal + hard*core* punk.



*Deathcore* is an amalgamation of two musical styles: metalcore and death metal.[1][2][3][4][5]


I'll agree it has roots in punk but it's pretty far removed.


----------



## composite_beast (May 3, 2009)

I've heard that BAD RELIGION is getting back together.  This is good!

Used to listen to Minor Threat, Black Flag, Fugazi, etc. years ago.

Right now, at this very moment, I'm blasting a song from 1966 that I consider to be one of the first punk songs:  "My Flash on You" by Love.
"Seven and Seven Is" also qualifies - a 2-minute firestorm of death and destruction ending with an actual nuclear bomb explosion.  No shit.  That was in 1966.

If you want to learn something, type "Arthur Lee" into yer search engine.


----------



## Anti-Heros (Jan 4, 2010)

Well i haven't seen a new punk band in a while, seen some sellouts though, i know the good old stuff heres bands i like (punk and hardcore) 
bad brains,subhumans,Dropkick Murphys,choking victim, against all authority, 4ft fingers,A Global Threat, Black Flag, suicidal tendencies, NOFX, Left Alone, Leftover Crack, UK Sub, The Dead Kennedys,Rancid,SS Decontrol, The Casualties,Adolescents, SOA, Teen Idles, Youth Brigade, Void, TSOL, Shipwreck AD, Void, Anti-Heros, Reagan Youth


----------

